# SRR - Vehicle Assault Tactics and Concepts



## SRR (Mar 22, 2003)

http://srrtraining.com/VehicleAssaultTactics.htm








Hosting Agency: Wilmington Police Department 
Location of Training: 1 Adelaide Street 
Wilmington, MA 01887

Dates: Tuesday, May 1, 2007 
Registration/Check-in: Tuesday, May 1, 2007 
7:30AM - 8:00AM 
Class Hours : 8:00AM - 4:00PM 
Recommended Hotel: TBA 
Directions: www.mapquest.com 

Cost: $149 per person

*Course Overview:* 
Topics will include assaults on school, transit and interstate buses along with passenger automobiles. Both dynamic and covert approach and entry will be taught with a special focus on school and transit buses. Students will progress through the various makes and models of vehicles and buses that are common in their area of responsibility. This is a hands-on course that will teach the basics of retaking a vehicle that is being held with hostile intent.

*Who should attend this course:*
Supervisors, patrol officers, detectives, correctional officers, parole and probation officers, Federal, State and municipal law enforcement officers, and military personnel. 
Course Content:

Historical perspective on Vehicle Assaults 
Classroom Overview of Vehicle Assault Skill


Passenger Cars/Trucks
School Buses
Metro Transit Buses
Interstate Buses


Hands-on skill building - Mock Vehicle Assaults
Officer Safety
*Instructor: **Sgt. Scott Oldham*, Bloomington, IN is an eighteen year law enforcement veteran with over thirteen years assigned to his agency's Special Weapons and Tactics unit where he currently commands the primary entry team. Sgt Oldham has instructed officers from many different law enforcement agencies on a wide variety of operational and tactics based topics. Sgt. Oldham has been involved in, planned and lead numerous tactical operations including resolution of incidents involving barricaded suspects, high risk warrant services and the rescue of persons held hostage

He has been a guest lecturer at the University level on numerous occasions speaking on police culture, use of force and search and seizure issues. 

Sgt. Oldham is a published author contributing to such magazines as _*S.W.A.T., Tactical Response*_ and _*Law and Order*_. He currently writes the bi-monthly "The Sergeant" column for Hendon Publications' Law and Order magazine where he focuses on topics important to first line supervisors.


----------

